# Ajax und JSON Repsonse verarbeiten



## Bicko (22. November 2010)

Hi,

Ich versuche gerade ein abhaengiges Dropdown fuer mein Formular zu erstellen. Dafuer moechte ich jQuery und AJAX einsetzen.

Ich bekomme nun per JSON folgende Antwort zurueck:

{"citydropdown":{"3":"City3","4":"City4"}}

Nun versuche ich mit einer Schleife das zu Verarbeiten:


```
success: function(response) {
    var responseData = jQuery.parseJSON(response);

    $.each(responseData, function(i, val) {
          // Hier soll das dropdown gebaut werden
    });
```

Ich muss ehrlich gesten, das ich das Gefuehl habe das mein JSON Format bereits verkehrt ist. Sollten dort nicht eckige Klammern vorkommen? Und wie loope ich dann ueberhaupt ueber responseData? 

Die Sachen im Internet haben mich nuch mehr verwirrt. Seht Ihr bereits den Fehler? Freue mich ueber jeden Tipp. Vielen Dank !


----------



## CPoly (22. November 2010)

Das JSON ist auf jedenfall korrekt (siehe: http://json.org/object.gif)

Der Fehler liegt einfach darin, dass du das Format noch nicht ganz verstanden hast.
So funktioniert es:

```
var responseData = jQuery.parseJSON('{"citydropdown":{"3":"City3","4":"City4"}}');
responseData = responseData.citydropdown;

$.each(responseData, function(key, value) {
	alert(key + '=' + value);
});
```

Oder auch mit nativer JavaScript Funktionalität

```
var responseData = jQuery.parseJSON('{"citydropdown":{"3":"City3","4":"City4"}}');
responseData = responseData.citydropdown;

for(var key in responseData) {
	alert(key + '=' + responseData[key]);
}
```


----------



## Bicko (22. November 2010)

Hallo CPoly,

Wie genial, es funktioniert. Vielen, vielen Dank. Es ist schon sehr frustrierend, wenn man an einer Sache so festhaengt. Jetzt kann ich das Ganze weiter ausbauen. Nochmal vielen Dank.

Gruss Bicko


----------

